# Some more macro...



## Cromox (Jun 5, 2011)

Long Legged Golden Fly by JSRL Anthology, on Flickr




Golden Scarab.. by JSRL Anthology, on Flickr




Is this a Jumper? by JSRL Anthology, on Flickr


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jun 6, 2011)

That last one is indeed a jumper.  A very striking one too!


----------



## Markw (Jun 6, 2011)

It is!  The rear end looks like a flying critter.

Mark


----------



## Bios. (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice light, whats your setup like?

I think you need to think a bit more about composition eg. rule of thirds, bugs facing the camera at eye level etc. Start rejecting photos with bad composition even if they're sharp, you'll get far fewer photos but your keepers will be elevated to the next level.


----------



## Cromox (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks Bio.. I'll put that in my mind when composing my photos....


----------



## chaosrealm93 (Jun 8, 2011)

im not a very big fan of bugs, but i like #2. cool composition and angle


----------



## Cromox (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanx chaos...maybe someday you will get the hang and came to love insect macro...


----------



## chaosrealm93 (Jun 10, 2011)




----------

